# Non ho mai colpito una donna in preda alla collera



## virgyvirgy

Non riesco a costruire bene la frase 
" non ho mai colpito una donna in preda alla collera e non comincerò ora"

Ho provato a tradurla così:
"I have never hit a woman when I was irate, and certainly I won't start now"

 ma c'è qualcosa che non mi suona bene.
Grazie in anticipo per i vostri suggerimenti


----------



## Odysseus54

The most common way to say this would be "I never hit a woman in anger".

As a matter of fact, the Italian sounds more like a straight translation from AE than an original Italian sentence.


----------



## rrose17

Odysseus54 said:


> The most common way to say this would be "I never hit a woman in anger".


Agree, "I ('ve) never hit a woman in anger and am not about to start now". Although it does beg the question, does this mean you've hit a woman in other emotional states?


----------



## Odysseus54

rrose17 said:


> Agree, "I ('ve) never hit a woman in anger and am not about to start now". Although it does beg the question, does this mean you've hit a woman in other emotional states?



Yeah, that's weird, isn't it ?  But the way I understand it, it's a fixed expression.  "He never fired a shot in anger", for instance, means that he never shot to hurt anybody.


----------



## Tellure

rrose17 said:


> Agree, "I ('ve) never hit a woman in anger and am not about to start now". Although it does beg the question, does this mean you've hit a woman in other emotional states?


Non posso rispondere per l'OP, ma, evidentemente, se un uomo non ha mai picchiato una donna in preda alla collera, figurarsi in uno stato d'animo più sereno. Ovvio che no. È implicito ma chiaro, almeno per me. Poi, l'animo umano ha mille "sfaccettature"...

Edit:
"... and I'm not going to start now" ?


----------



## Odysseus54

Tellure said:


> Non posso rispondere per l'OP, ma, evidentemente, se un uomo non ha mai picchiato una donna in preda alla collera, figurarsi in uno stato d'animo più sereno. Ovvio che no. È implicito ma chiaro, almeno per me. Poi, l'animo umano ha mille "sfaccettature"...



Ecco, hai esplicitato il mio dubbio.  In italiano dire 'non ho mai picchiato una donna in preda alla collera' e' ridondante.  In English, when you say 'in anger' it means 'for real'.  That's why I think the Italian is a word-by-word translation from English, which ends up sounding weird because we don't have such an expression.

do/use something in anger | meaning of do/use something in anger in Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English | LDOCE


----------



## Dearson

Appena ho letto la frase, ho pensato fosse ambigua. Mi spiego:

_Non ho mai colpito una donna in preda alla collera. Preferisco aspettare che si calmino, e poi parlarci. A volte avevano anche ragione. Ma mai ammetterlo! _


----------



## virgyvirgy

Ok, ho sollevato dei dubbi. Chiedo scusa a tutti, la colpa è mia, ho un po' cambiato la frase che mi serviva e la situazione, perché quelle originali mi facevano un po' arrossire. La frase vera che dovrei tradurre dall' italiano all'inglese è
"non ho mai punito una donna in preda alla collera e non comincerò ora"
È un dialogo tra due amanti con una relazione un tantino tendente ad bdsm... pensavo che cambiare un verbo non avrebbe fatto differenza, invece vedo che ne fa e molta. Chiedo davvero scusa a tutti. Ma non ho capito una cosa, è meglio usare i never punished o i have never punished? Simple past o present perfect?


----------



## Tellure

Odysseus54 said:


> Ecco, hai esplicitato il mio dubbio.  In italiano dire 'non ho mai picchiato una donna in preda alla collera' e' ridondante.  In English, when you say 'in anger' it means 'for real'.  That's why I think the Italian is a word-by-word translation from English, which ends up sounding weird because we don't have such an expression.
> 
> do/use something in anger | meaning of do/use something in anger in Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English | LDOCE


Wow! Didn't know that! Thanks, Ody!


----------



## Odysseus54

virgyvirgy said:


> Ok, ho sollevato dei dubbi. Chiedo scusa a tutti, la colpa è mia, ho un po' cambiato la frase che mi serviva e la situazione, perché quelle originali mi facevano un po' arrossire. La frase vera che dovrei tradurre dall' italiano all'inglese è
> "non ho mai punito una donna in preda alla collera e non comincerò ora"
> È un dialogo tra due amanti con una relazione un tantino tendente ad bdsm... pensavo che cambiare un verbo non avrebbe fatto differenza, invece vedo che ne fa e molta. Chiedo davvero scusa a tutti. Ma non ho capito una cosa, è meglio usare i never punished o i have never punished? Simple past o present perfect?



Di cosa si tratta? un romanzo, un articolo ?  Piu' contesto.  Per come e' la frase ora, il 'in preda alla collera' potrebbe riferirsi sia al soggetto che all'oggetto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

virgyvirgy said:


> " non ho mai colpito* una donna in preda alla collera* e non comincerò ora"


Secondo me l'italiano lascia a desiderare. Come è scritta, sembra che sia la donna in preda alla collera.

* Anche se in preda alla collera, *non ho mai colpito una donna e non comincerò ora.

Io la scriverei così.


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> Secondo me l'italiano lascia a desiderare. Come è scritta, sembra che sia la donna in preda alla collera.
> 
> * Anche se in preda alla collera, *non ho mai colpito una donna e non comincerò ora.
> 
> Io la scriverei così.


Me too.

PS:

BE: *I've never hit* a woman in anger.
AE: *I never hit* a woman in anger.


----------



## curiosone

london calling said:


> Me too.
> 
> PS:
> 
> BE: *I've never hit* a woman in anger.
> AE: *I never hit* a woman in anger.



I beg to differ. This AE native would say "I've never hit a woman in anger" 
[though I did once pour a glass of milk on my sister's head ]


----------



## london calling

curiosone said:


> I beg to differ. This AE native would say "I've never hit a woman in anger"
> [though I did once pour a glass of milk on my sister's head ]


Ody speaks AE. 



Odysseus54 said:


> The most common way to say this would be "I never hit a woman in anger".
> 
> As a matter of fact, the Italian sounds more like a straight translation from AE than an original Italian sentence.



In any case I apologise, I was generalising, but it is a fact that some speakers of AE are notably allergic to the perfect tenses.


----------



## Odysseus54

Ah dew  But I can see myself saying "I've never done this" (but I want to learn)  as opposed to "I never did this" (straight narrative) , depending on the context.

In this particular example, I don't know, It could go either way.  The more I think about it, the better "I've never hit a woman in anger" looks, although habit might have me go the other way.  

It's actually an interesting subject.


----------



## metazoan

london calling said:


> BE: *I've never hit* a woman in anger.
> AE: *I never hit* a woman in anger.


This is not a general example because the past and present tense (hit) are spelled the same, which will drive any English speaker to use the former in order to clarify the past tense. (The latter would be read as an eternal statement of principle in the present tense.)

To consider whether AmE might drop the perfect tense let's substitute a verb with distinctive tense spellings:
I've never struck a woman in anger. (As one AmE speaker, I would choose this form.)
I never struck a woman in anger.

Again, the present tense becomes a statement of principle.
I never strike a woman in anger.


----------



## Odysseus54

Thinking about it, I believe the choice here is driven by the aspect of the action, not by generic preferences or morphological factors.

In this case, I think there is an element of extension over time, as having the inclination to, so to say.

If we eliminate that, by saying for instance

"I never hit a woman in anger until I found my wife in bed with the plumber" 

vs.

"I've never hit a woman in anger until etc."  

The choice would be to use the simple past, wouldn't it ?

Do I make any sense ?


----------



## aefrizzo

Paulfromitaly said:


> Secondo me l'italiano lascia a desiderare. Come è scritta, sembra che sia la donna in preda alla collera.
> 
> * Anche se in preda alla collera, *non ho mai colpito una donna e non comincerò ora.
> 
> Io la scriverei così.





london calling said:


> Me too.
> 
> PS:
> 
> BE: *I've never hit* a woman in anger.
> AE: *I never hit* a woman in anger.





Ciao* LC*.
 L'ambiguità segnalata Paul per l'italiano mi sembra che si ripeta nel tuo inglese e in quello dei post succcessivi. Chi è veramente *in anger :a woman oppure I* ?  Un interlocutore un po' ottuso come fa?


----------



## Odysseus54

aefrizzo said:


> Ciao* LC*.
> L'ambiguità segnalata Paul per l'italiano mi sembra che si ripeta nel tuo inglese e in quello dei post succcessivi. Chi è veramente *in anger :a woman oppure I* ?  Un interlocutore un po' ottuso come fa?



Non sono d'accordo.  L'espressione inglese "To do something in anger" e' un modo di dire consolidato che non lascia spazio a ambiguita' o fraintendimenti.   

Ed e' comunque una forma avverbiale.

La risposta alla tua domanda :

Chi è veramente *in anger :a woman oppure I* ?

e' : nessuno dei due.  E' l'azione 'hit a women' che viene modificata dalla forma avverbiale 'in anger'.


----------



## aefrizzo

Buono a sapersi. Chiarissimo. Grazie.


----------



## metazoan

aefrizzo said:


> L'ambiguità segnalata Paul per l'italiano mi sembra che si ripeta nel tuo inglese e in quello dei post succcessivi. Chi è veramente *in anger :a woman oppure I* ?  Un interlocutore un po' ottuso come fa?


The ambiguity is not about who is angry. It's about when you hit women. "I've never hit a woman in anger" doesn't exclude doing so in the future, and doesn't count all the past hits you delivered when you weren't angry.


----------



## rrose17

This is what I was getting at in my earlier post. I suppose to remove the ambiguity you could add "even".
_I've never hit a woman, even in anger, and am not about to start now._


----------



## Odysseus54

Except that Virgy explained to us at #8 :



> ...ho un po' cambiato la frase che mi serviva e la situazione, perché quelle originali mi facevano un po' arrossire. La frase vera che dovrei tradurre dall' italiano all'inglese è
> "non ho mai punito una donna in preda alla collera e non comincerò ora"
> È un dialogo tra due amanti con una relazione un tantino tendente ad bdsm... pensavo che cambiare un verbo non avrebbe fatto differenza, invece vedo che ne fa e molta. Chiedo davvero scusa a tutti. Ma non ho capito una cosa, è meglio usare i never punished o i have never punished? Simple past o present perfect?


----------



## rrose17

Yes, you're right in this context the implication is that he did in fact hit women, just not in anger.


----------



## MR1492

rrose17 said:


> Yes, you're right in this context the implication is that he did in fact hit women, just not in anger.



I'm not sure I agree with you on this one, rrose! The use of the phrase "in anger", to me at least, isn't describing either a state of mind or defining a time but rather is one of those standard phrases we use to mean "really, ever" in this case (see Ody's post #6 with the definition).  It seems more a modifier of emphasis rather than saying "I have hit women when I was feeling morose/sad/silly/etc."  The former makes sense and the latter just seems wrong to me.

Phil


----------



## Odysseus54

MR1492 said:


> I'm not sure I agree with you on this one, rrose! The use of the phrase "in anger", to me at least, isn't describing either a state of mind or defining a time but rather is one of those standard phrases we use to mean "really, ever" in this case (see Ody's post #6 with the definition).  It seems more a modifier of emphasis rather than saying "I have hit women when I was feeling morose/sad/silly/etc."  The former makes sense and the latter just seems wrong to me.
> 
> Phil



I obviously agree   However, what complicates matters here is that we have an Italian original sentence :

_"non ho mai punito una donna in preda alla collera e non comincerò ora"_

which, in Italian, is ambiguous, as already pointed out by others.  Let me try to explain with two examples :


"Questa sera m'hai fatto veramente arrabbiare, e mi sa che e' meglio che mettiamo via manette e frustino. _Non ho mai punito una donna in preda alla collera e non comincerò ora"  (meaning he is angry)
_
but also

"Questa sera ce l'hai veramente con me, e non capisco perche'.  Comunque, mi sa che e' meglio che mettiamo via manette e frustino. _Non ho mai punito una donna in preda alla collera e non comincerò ora"  (meaning she is angry)_


If the text was originally written by an Italian author, 'in anger' might not be the best translation 1) because of its idiomatic meaning of "for real" and 2) because of the ambiguity of the original.  Which, unless Virgy spills some serious beans, will remain a mistery.

If, as I suspect, this is a back-translation exercise, 'in anger' could be where they started from and where it would be reasonable to go back to.

We need Virgy to leave modesty aside and to tell us what's really going on here.



rrose17 said:


> Yes, you're right in this context the implication is that he did in fact hit women, just not in anger.



Or perhaps just not _for real_, but in a game of arousal.


----------



## rrose17

Odysseus54 said:


> do/use something in anger | meaning of do/use something in anger in Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English | LDOCE





MR1492 said:


> we use to mean "really, ever" in this case


Well, I have to say this is a new one on me. I don't think I've ever heard "in anger" to mean "for real". Maybe it's strictly AE?


----------



## Tellure

Qui dice "houmourous":
*
do/use something in anger*
_humorous_ to do or use something in a real situation
He joined the club last month, but has yet to kick a ball in anger.

*Examples from the Corpus*
do/use something in anger• You'd really need to re-fret this guitar before you used it in anger.
do/use something in anger | meaning of do/use something in anger in Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English | LDOCE

??

Da una discussione del forum EO, quoto lorelord:

"in anger" means really do it, no half measures - ie a substantial bet in this case
in anger


----------



## rrose17

Tellure said:


> ??


Me, too.


----------



## Odysseus54

I think the origin is in the military.  And if you think about it, it makes sense.  Very common "He never fired a shot in anger" - he never fired to kill.  It does not mean he is angry.  From there, I think it spread to equipment and then into civilian slang.

But not into Canada, and that makes sense too


----------



## Tellure

Odysseus54 said:


> I think the origin is in the military.  And if you think about it, it makes sense.  Very common "He never fired a shot in anger" - he never fired to kill.  It does not mean he is angry.  From there, I think it spread to equipment and then into civilian slang.
> 
> But not into Canada, and that makes sense too


Sì, è spiegato bene nella discussione in EO di cui ho postato il link.


----------



## virgyvirgy

Mamma mia che vespaio ho suscitato..
Nel contesto ci sono un uomo e una donna. Lui è arrabbiato con lei per una cosa che lei ha fatto. Siccome hanno una relazione sessuale un tantino improntata al bdsm, lui le dice che intende punirla, ma che non lo farà  non fintanto che sarà in preda alla collera (cioè in pratica lui le sta dicendo che prima si prenderà il tempo per far sbollire la propria rabbia e poi la punirà).
Alla luce di tutto ciò e del fatto che " in anger" in effetti può avere un doppio significato ( ciò può significare " per davvero" oppure "in preda alla collera"), la seguente frase pronunciata da lui risulta chiara o è ambigua?
"I have never punished a woman in anger and am not about to start now"


----------



## Odysseus54

I had missed that - it's amazing how even AE natives differ on this.


virgyvirgy said:


> Mamma mia che vespaio ho suscitato..
> Nel contesto ci sono un uomo e una donna. Lui è arrabbiato con lei per una cosa che lei ha fatto. Siccome hanno una relazione sessuale un tantino improntata al bdsm, lui le dice che intende punirla, ma che non lo farà  non fintanto che sarà in preda alla collera (cioè in pratica lui le sta dicendo che prima si prenderà il tempo per far sbollire la propria rabbia e poi la punirà).
> Alla luce di tutto ciò e del fatto che " in anger" in effetti può avere un doppio significato ( ciò può significare " per davvero" oppure "in preda alla collera"), la seguente frase pronunciata da lui risulta chiara o è ambigua?
> "I have never punished a woman in anger and am not about to start now"



As a non-native, I would say that you are fine.  The two possible interpretations of the idiom 'in anger' are, in this case, synergic.  He does not want to punish her 'for real' while he is angry.  A man of principle.  There is no risk of ambiguity.

Let's hear the others, though.


----------



## johngiovanni

"I've never hit a woman when I was really angry, and I'm not about to start doing so now".

(I would avoid using "in anger" because its idiomatic meaning may distract, and the idiomatic meaning is not a translation of "in preda alla collera".  However, I suppose "really" has more than one sense.)


----------



## Pietruzzo

Avrebbe senso "I've never hit a woman while angry"?


----------



## johngiovanni

Pietruzzo said:


> Avrebbe senso "I've never hit a woman while angry"?



It would have sense in the context, but as a sentence it seems to me open to the same criticism that Paul mentioned in post 11 in reference to the Italian sentence.


----------



## Tellure

virgyvirgy said:


> Nel contesto ci sono un uomo e una donna. Lui è arrabbiato con lei per una cosa che lei ha fatto. Siccome hanno una relazione sessuale un tantino improntata al bdsm, lui le dice che intende punirla, ma che non lo farà  non fintanto che sarà in preda alla collera (cioè in pratica lui le sta dicendo che prima si prenderà il tempo per far sbollire la propria rabbia e poi la punirà).



Forse anche "in a moment of anger" potrebbe funzionare.


----------



## london calling

Odysseus54 said:


> Thinking about it, I believe the choice here is driven by the aspect of the action, not by generic preferences or morphological factors.
> 
> In this case, I think there is an element of extension over time, as having the inclination to, so to say.
> 
> If we eliminate that, by saying for instance
> 
> "I never hit a woman in anger until I found my wife in bed with the plumber"
> 
> vs.
> 
> "I've never hit a woman in anger until etc."
> 
> The choice would be to use the simple past, wouldn't it ?
> 
> Do I make any sense ?


That makes sense in the context you have given  but in the original sentence no time was specified: 

" non ho mai colpito una donna in preda alla collera e non comincerò ora"

That calls for the present perfect in BE: '*I have never hit* a woman in anger and I'm not about to start now'.


----------



## johngiovanni

In any case the "non comincerò ora" / "I'm not about to start now" makes an explicit reference to the present, making the use of the present perfect "_I have never hit_ a woman in anger" seem more natural to me, at least in BE.
Up to now I've not done that, and I'm not about to start doing it.


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> That makes sense in the context you have given  but in the original sentence no time was specified:
> 
> " non ho mai colpito una donna in preda alla collera e non comincerò ora"
> 
> That calls for the present perfect in BE: '*I have never hit* a woman in anger and I'm not about to start now'.




Absolutely - my example was not to deny what you say, it was meant to affirm it.


----------

